# What is up with the FCI and Mondioring ?



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.fci.be/circulaires/55-2010.pdf

Cannot use FCI in the wording, cannot use the logo. What is next ?

I guess GTIM got a better lawyer this time.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> http://www.fci.be/circulaires/55-2010.pdf
> 
> Cannot use FCI in the wording, cannot use the logo. What is next ?
> 
> I guess GTIM got a better lawyer this time.


Without FCI's blessing Mondio is gonna take a big hit. 
But you can always jump on the NVBK train Jeff......\\/


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

But yet we are forced to obey FCI regulations in order to compete internationally....... ](*,)

I will try to get an explanation.


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> http://www.fci.be/circulaires/55-2010.pdf
> 
> Cannot use FCI in the wording, cannot use the logo. What is next ?
> 
> I guess GTIM got a better lawyer this time.


I have heard that this was not an issue with the GTIM, but an issue within the FCI, internally. There is a strong lobby group from the IPO side of things, and from a particular country, that very much oppose the idea of mondio gaining full recognition. It would mean a great deal of change for clubs ( if mondio is accepted the clubs would have to accept mondio ring training into their clubs as well), as well as a change in their championship system (CACIT).

Just what I have heard...

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Will / would this effect MR's status as a AWDF member club?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have no idea why we are dealing with the AWDF. I am not against them at all, so don't take it that way. I just don't like to follow their rules. LOL


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Tamara McIntosh said:


> It would mean a great deal of change for clubs ( if mondio is accepted the *clubs would have to accept mondio ring training into their clubs as well*), as well as a change in their championship system (CACIT).



Hi Tamera. The FCI doesn't have the power to force clubs to change anything. Each country decides what sports it will participate in and how they conduct their championships. 





Candy Eggert said:


> Will / would this effect MR's status as a AWDF member club?


Hey Candy. No, the AWDF decides who can become a member. And I can't think of any restrictions to AWDF membership,; the club just has to be voted in. They can even be a non-FCI sport or breed.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I just don't like to follow their rules. LOL


What rules don't you like?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

No e-collars for the dog in white. LOL


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> No e-collars for the dog in white. LOL


That's not an AWDF rule.


----------



## Tamara McIntosh (Jul 14, 2009)

Christopher Smith said:


> Hi Tamera. The FCI doesn't have the power to force clubs to change anything. Each country decides what sports it will participate in and how they conduct their championships.


While you are right they do not, they set an example, and they deem things worthy and recognizable of the organization. In a country, like Germany for example, where you can not practice mondio on a public field, and the IPO clubs do not accept nor train mondio... In a country where politics are played and played well, a case could be made, that if mondio is accepted by FCI, if the lead organization deems the sport "worthy" the sport deserves the same funding/space/equal benifits as IPO training gains now. As well if the FCI accepts mondio as a "working sport" they would have to ammend the CACIT for the champion status to allow for mondio to be accepted as equal to a sch title.

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Christopher Smith said:


> Hey Candy. No, the AWDF decides who can become a member. And I can't think of any restrictions to AWDF membership,; the club just has to be voted in. They can even be a non-FCI sport or breed.


Hey Chris,

That's good. I was just thinking that the FCI status thing was the determining factor for AWDF member clubs. One less thing for MR to contend with. The less b.s. the better ;-)

Maybe MORE rules just for Jeff though


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> http://www.fci.be/circulaires/55-2010.pdf
> 
> Cannot use FCI in the wording, cannot use the logo. What is next ?
> 
> I guess GTIM got a better lawyer this time.



Jeff,

I heard from a mutual friend that an individual associated with the GTIM "owns" the term Mondio Ring. It sounded kind of far
fetched at the time, BUT who knows?


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Candy Eggert said:


> Maybe MORE rules just for Jeff though


Don't be mean to Jeff. He learned about the rules he hates straight from Jim Beam and Captain Morgan, and you know those guys are always talking some crazy crap.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Christopher Smith said:


> Don't be mean to Jeff. He learned about the rules he hates straight from Jim Beam and Captain Morgan, and you know those guys are always talking some crazy crap.


You mean Jeff has a little Captain "in" him?!?! LMAO


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So if the FCI has nothing to do with Mondio, then does this mean that the judges we have are not recognized by the FCI ? 

Maybe I should have a little Captain in me.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am hearing crickets here. If the FCI doesn't recognize Mondio, then what happens ?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I am hearing crickets here. If the FCI doesn't recognize Mondio, then what happens ?


You do NVBK........
Just out of interest Jeff, if Mondio was replaced by NVBK would you be happy with doing NVBK or does it not really do it for you? 
I think NVBK and MR are pretty close, and in alot of ways NVBK is a better program. 
I still cant understand why NVBK doesnt take off outside Belgium. I have never dealt with an orgainsation more willing to promote itself, and more helpful.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I've tried all channels, but can't even download the French Version that they spoke of.

At a first glance I'd say it's because the CACIT rules were originally for IRO (International Rescue Dogs), National Schutzhund and IPO and Mondioring came after these rules were made and is now causing problems.

Maybe, but what I don't like is the fact that the logo cannot be used although the FCI approve the rules for Mondioring.

Sau dumm!!! Tee trinken und abwarten!!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Don't worry, the public prefer Mondio to IPO. Looks more like a game to them.

No shooting arrows!!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: You do NVBK........
Just out of interest Jeff, if Mondio was replaced by NVBK would you be happy with doing NVBK or does it not really do it for you? 
I think NVBK and MR are pretty close, and in alot of ways NVBK is a better program. 
I still cant understand why NVBK doesnt take off outside Belgium. I have never dealt with an orgainsation more willing to promote itself, and more helpful.

There is no NVBK here in the states.

There is always 1 guy who says he is doing the sport, but it is always 1 guy maybe 2 and it flails around. I never will understand why the US left GTIM and started this FCI farce.

It was probably one of those little control fits that the old women are prone to have. They have been wagging that FCI flag for years, and it has all been bullshit from what the FCI just put out there. 

I knew something was bullshit when we got scorebooks from the AWDF.

Maybe we just make the AWDF the reigning body for Mondio in the US, and call it a day. LOL Like any of it matters. FCI is just a bullshit registry anyway.


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I never will understand why the US left GTIM and started this FCI farce.
> 
> It was probably one of those little control fits that the old women are prone to have. They have been wagging that FCI flag for years, and it has all been bullshit from what the FCI just put out there.
> 
> ...


I think that the US just followed suit with the rest of the countries. GTIM dissolved and all the countries fell under the FCI. There are only a handful of people competing under GTIM so it would only make sense to follow what the rest of the countries are doing.

I personally could care less what MondioRing falls under. The most important thing is that I can have the opportunity to compete and title my dogs in the US and I also have the opportunity to compete at international championship if my dog meets the criteria. At this point in time, all of this can happen in the US.

I always go back to the thinking that this is something that we do to have fun with our dogs and give us something to feed that competitive desire we have. When you look at the big picture, it is just a sport that we spend a lot of money on and in return we get a title by our dogs name and if we are lucky, some trophies. None of us are getting rich off these sports..........


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

See how many times I had to post to get you to post again, but this time with NO info on why the FCI bailed ?

I wonder how many people would care that the whole FCI thing was BS the whole time ?

I wonder how the sport is going to evolve ? 

Is Mike Ellis going to run for president ?

How much easier are they going to make the sport ??

Will they make it so easy that even Ann can pass ?

Is Tim Bartlett going to run for president ?

When are you going to be in Camargo next ?

How is Barry Bonds puppy doing ?? 

So now that it is not FCI anymore, what will the changes in the rules be ?


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

LOL...You kill me Jeff.

I haven't gotten an answer yet. We have a board meeting this weekend and I will try and get you some answers.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Not yet I haven't, but I can take it into consideration. LOL So, you have a hand cramp, and have no answers for the rest of the questions ? REALLY ?


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Is Mike Ellis going to run for president ?
> 
> Is Tim Bartlett going to run for president ?


Jeff if you have so much concern for this why don't you leave the sweet embrace of the St. Pauli Girl and run for office?


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Quit crying when you play in the SPORT venue...
Pattern trained...play by the rules or bench yourself.
If the venue isn't good...move on!~


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Chris, it is not something that you will understand. Best leave it at that.

howard. Once again no one understands wtf you just wrote. Try and resist the urge to post when you are stinking drunk, might help some.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Chris, it is not something that you will understand. Best leave it at that.


I have a five year-old that wines and cries all the time. I understand you perfectly, you kind of remind me of her when she was 3.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Quit crying when you play in the SPORT venue...
> 
> If the venue isn't good...move on!~


Here is Jeff's problem.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjNPH06A24g


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Here Jessy describes what I think of Chris perfectly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plY9hpA_Nbg&playnext_from=TL&videos=tVs7hRLQTeE

Nice of you to bow out on the defense thread, I know that destroyed your belief system.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Christopher Smith said:


> Here is Jeff's problem.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjNPH06A24g


I'd bet you wear leopard print panties Chris.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I'd bet you wear leopard print panties Chris.


Do you have a preference?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Christopher Smith said:


> Do you have a preference?


Yes...you n ur panties drifting in the Bering Sea sometime around February :razz:


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Yes...you n ur panties drifting in the Bering Sea sometime around February :razz:


translation


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Chris, as long as you are wearing panties, kinda like you were in your absolutely disastrous argument, tell us again all about how the dog needs to see.... oh wait, it wasn't the dog that needed some faith now was it ?? HA HA


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Chris, as long as you are wearing panties, kinda like you were in your absolutely disastrous argument, tell us again all about how the dog needs to see.... oh wait, it wasn't the dog that needed some faith now was it ?? HA HA


You are a worse judge of fights than Cecil Peoples


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

David Feliciano said:


> You are a worse judge of fights than Cecil Peoples


Ya know..for a sick ****, that was pretty funny.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Jeff needs to run for president of USMRA so they can have the best first lady ever








​


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I guess we will never know what became of the FCI farce. Will GTIM rule the day ?? Stay tuned.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

OK, so FCI has never recognized Mondio. Never. I guess it made sure that people knew this in their newsletter before the 09 WC.

I am not sure why we would need the FCI in the first place. What we need are more decoys, more trials, less watered down trials, and clearer rules.

Now I have to figure out why we pay dues to the AWDF, and what that org is doing if anything for us.


----------

